# BMW wheels on 325xiT. Style 45 vs 137



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone have any opinions about the stule 137 wheels? (not about looks, but function. Are they light, heavy, etc?) Would you say they're worth $550 more than the 16" style 45 (for use on a 325xiT)? Pics of both wheels are below. I don't know anything about their weights, etc. Anyone happy/unhappy with either of these wheels?

The sports package costs $1100 on the 325xiT, and it includes the sport seats, steering wheel, and 137 wheels (no suspension changes on the xiT). However, rumor has it that the seats can be ordered for $550. I don't really care about the sport steering wheel, so the wheel upgrade would be costing me $550.

My thought is that I could put all season tires on the style 137's; they would be the summer tires on my wife's 325xiT, but they'd become my winter tires for my 330i. I'd put snows my current style 98, and give them to the wife in the winter, to create a true awd snow machine.

:dunno:

The other option is to skip the sports package, and she'd keep all-seasons on the stule 45's all year round. To be honest, she'd probably never notice the difference in handling between 16" and 17" wheels. But it would allow me to get snows for her in the winter, and I'd really rather have the 137's as my winter wheels than these style 98's. 

Style 45: 









Style 137: 









Style 98:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Style 137:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you don't want opinions based on looks, but I can't help it. On a 325, I'd get the Sport Package to get 17" wheels. On a 330xi, I'd skip Sport and get the seats only as a seperate option. Why? I don't like the 98's, I like the 137's, and I'd get a full size spare vs. a mini-spare to boot! It's a no brainer.

The 137's are one of the cleanest, simplest, and easiest to car for wheels BMW has put on their cars in a while. Plus, they look good. :bigpimp: I'd go for it. I don't see any real performance benefits to it or the other wheels-- all the 16" and 17" wheels are probably quite close in weight, and it's only when you go to a large 18" when you'll start to notice the extra weight. I also don't really see one wheel to be particularly stronger. In this case, it all comes down to which you like the best appearance-wise, because none have a significant advantage otherwise.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> The 137's are one of the cleanest, simplest, and easiest to car for wheels BMW has put on their cars in a while.


Yep. I like them. That's why I'm trying to justify them for her car, so that I can then have them on my car in the winter... 

After buying my set of style 98's, I've come to the conclusion that they are ugly.  uch: They'd probably look even worse on a wagon, but that's her problem. :eeps: )


----------

